
Ask HN: Extension or webpage to quickly pulsecheck a GitHub project - lakechfoma
Browsing a GH project and trying to see if it&#x27;s still &quot;alive&quot; is time consuming as it requires understanding pieces of all of the insights pages and looking at activity on different branches and in the issue&#x2F;pull pages. Is there any website or browser extension that can quickly provide insight to the activity&#x2F;growth&#x2F;decline of a project or organization? Or maybe I&#x27;m missing something and GH already offers a ready to consume summary
======
lakechfoma
Of course such a summary can't say "project is stable and boring, doesn't need
work" but more often than not I am looking for something that should have
plenty of momentum, or I find something that looks half baked and I want to
quickly understand whether development effort is slowing down or speeding up.

